# Hilfe



## VWM (3. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe noch NIE was mit Java gemacht. Ich habe ein Freund wo eine Gallery möchte wie diese:

http://www.liveshoppingguide.de/l

Wie mache ich das mit dem Javascript?

Mein Freund hat mir folgendes in Icq geschrieben was er damit meint:

Angelo ‎(11:20):
Es gibt Shops die ihr Angebot jeden Tag um 00.00Uhr ändern, aber es gibt auch andere die das Angewbot z.b 9Uhr oder 12Uhr oder irgendwann im Tag ändern. Das Angebot soll sich dann in der gallery natürlich auch automatisch ändern.


Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand dafür einen Javascript Code geben könnte, oder mir via Icq helfen könnte.?


Mfg

VWM

Icq: 250514882


----------



## Verjigorm (3. Sep 2008)

Javascript ist kein JAVA!


----------



## VWM (3. Sep 2008)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Javascript ist kein JAVA!



Wie gesagt: Ich bin noch Anfänger in dem Bereich, sry... aber weis vill jemand wie das geht?.

mfg


----------



## Final_Striker (3. Sep 2008)

www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## The_S (3. Sep 2008)

www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Sep 2008)

ey leuts, meint ihr wirklich dass dieser VWM nochmal hier vorbeikommt, um sich all diese tollen links anzuschauen?  :autsch:


----------



## The_S (5. Sep 2008)

Er hat immerhin noch ne Frage gestellt ... ???:L


----------



## Guest (10. Sep 2008)

Vielleicht kann ich ja helfen!

Grüße,
Florian

--
http://www.liveshoppingguide.de


----------

